

Wozniak: Web crackdown coming, freedom failing - mtgx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJnghGBBP2Q

======
googoobaby
This guy is _so_ hungry for press attention. I soon expect to see headlines
shouting, "Wozniak: Storm coming, rain falling". When someone hasn't
accomplished anything notable since the Carter Administration, one should fade
away.

